

Why Box Is Raising $125 Million to Change the Enterprise - kunle
https://blog.box.com/2012/07/why-box-is-raising-125-million-to-change-the-enterprise/

======
Josh2600hz
$125 million is a lot of money, but I wonder if this is the number Box wanted.

If Box is to compete with DropBox, surely they need a larger war chest, no?

